# Karpfen - was tun?



## Niklas (30. Okt. 2009)

Hallo.
Ich habe seit 1 Woche 2 Karpfen mehr in meinem Teich (ca 35cm). Dies geschah weil jemand nicht wohin mit dem Karpfen wusste. Jetzt aber nicht das alle wieder ankommen und sagen du hast zu viel Fisch in deinem Teich... 
Ist nur probeweise , wenn es nicht geht kommen sie weg.
Jetzt zu meiner Frage womit soll ich die Karpfen füttern hänge manchmal eine Kette Mais rein die wenn ich wieder komme weg sind. Ich weis aber nicht genau ob diese beiden das Futterangebot auch nutzten. Womit kann ich sie noch füttern???
2 Frage: Kann es seien das diese Karpfen Fische fressen. Normal sind sie ja keine __ Raubfische, es sieht aber so aus als ob sie die Fische fressen wollten. Den sie machen den Mund immer auf und zu und schwimmen dabei auf sie los, dies machen sie aber nur bei den größeren Fischen, aber ich schaue ja nicht immer zu. Kann es seien das sie die kleinen Fische fressen oder bilde ich mir das nur ein? 
:beeten um schnelle antwort ob ich die Karpfen wieder entfernen soll.

Hubs hab mich in der Überschrift verschrieben.


----------



## CoolNiro (30. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Karpfen - was tun?*

Am besten mal hier nachfragen:

http://www.karpfen-spezial.de/board.php?boardid=1


----------



## hadron (30. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Karpfen - was tun?*

Hallo Niklas,

ob die Maisketten nun von den 2 (zusätzlichen) Karpfen genommen wurden oder ob es die 13 anderen (laut Profil) waren, wirst wohl nicht feststellen können. Was das füttern allgemein angeht, gehören Karpfen wohl so ziemlich zu den anspruchslosesten Fischen - die fressen alles vegetarische was du anbietest. Ob Mais - "echtes" Fischfutter (sinkend oder schwimmend) - alte Brötchen oder was dir sonst noch einfällt. Natürlich gehen auch __ Würmer, __ Schnecken und all so Kram.

Dass Sie dir bei der Grösse Fische fressen, bildest du dir sicher nur ein - bei grösseren Exemplaren ist das zwar nicht auszuschliessen, aber eher die Ausnahme.

Auf 15 Karpfen bei 20.000 Litern und ohne Technik geh ich jetzt nicht ein - das musst du selbst wissen.


----------



## Niklas (30. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Karpfen - was tun?*

Hi
Ja ich weis die anderen Karpfen sind ja verhältnissmäsig klein


----------



## hadron (30. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Karpfen - was tun?*

Dann sei froh - wenn du zufütterst gehen die sehr schnell auf wie ein Hefekuchen.


----------



## Niklas (30. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Karpfen - was tun?*

Hi Hadron.
Wie ich bei dir lese hast du einen __ Wels drin also haben wir beiden wie die anderen im Forum sagen würden den falschen Besatzt.


----------



## hadron (30. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Karpfen - was tun?*

Stimmt Niklas, der Besatz wurde bereits ausgiebig in meiner Teichvorstellung und einem anderen, daraus entstandenen Thread, auseinander genommen.

Im Frühjahr kommen deswegen noch ein paar "echte Teichfische" - also Koi - von einem befreundeten Koi-Teich-Besitzer hinzu. Der ist froh den ganzen Nachwuchs los zu werden und ich bin froh dass ich keine Futterfische nachkaufen muss. Is zwar bischen dekadent nen __ Wels mit Koi zu füttern - aber irgendwas muss der ja fressen und ansonsten landen die im Flutgraben.


----------



## Niklas (31. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Karpfen - was tun?*

Hi
Wie groß ist den dein __ Wels jetzt?


----------



## hadron (31. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Karpfen - was tun?*

Ist nen knappes Jahr alt und ich schätze so 30-35 cm


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (31. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Karpfen - was tun?*

Hi Jörg,

warum sollte es dekadent sein seinen __ Waller mit Koi zu füttern. 
Karpfen gehören von Natur aus zu dessen Beutefischen:hai (obs nun Speisekarpfen, __ Wildkarpfen oder deren bunte Ableger (Koi) sind, der Waller macht da eh keinen Unterschied wenn sie ins Maul passen)

MfG Frank


----------



## hadron (31. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Karpfen - was tun?*

Da hast du zwar Recht Frank, aber ein leicht dekadenter "Beigeschmack" lässt sich nicht verleugnen. Der ein oder andere wird aber sicherlich den Weg vom Futterfisch zum grösseren Koi schaffen - die wachsen ja ein wenig schneller als das Maul vom __ Wels.


----------



## Niklas (31. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Karpfen - was tun?*

Hi hadron.
Das stimmt nicht so richtig ein __ wels der wächst das kannst du (bisschen übertrieben) jeden Tag sehen. In dem Teich wo ich im Angelverein bin wurde ein __ Waller 1,80m gefangen. Und zwar auf einen 45 cm Karpfen also der Wels wird sie schon weghalten , wenn du nicht 100derte hast....


----------



## hadron (31. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Karpfen - was tun?*

sind aber 100derte :smoki - ne handvoll wird schon durchkommen


----------



## Niklas (31. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Karpfen - was tun?*

Hi.
Und was haste hinterher mit dem __ Wels vor essen oder ????


----------



## hadron (31. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Karpfen - was tun?*



Niklas schrieb:


> Hi.
> Und was haste hinterher mit dem __ Wels vor essen oder ????



Kennst du jemand der bei seinem Hund/Katze/Kanarienvogel dran denkt ihn zu essen? :evil


----------



## Niklas (1. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Karpfen - was tun?*

Hi.
Naja wenn er die 1,5 marke überschritten hat dann....bisschen groß oder???


----------



## hadron (1. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Karpfen - was tun?*

Alles zu seiner Zeit. Bis 1,5 m gehen noch einige Jahre ins Land und gegessen wird der nicht - basta.


----------



## March (5. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Karpfen - was tun?*

Handelt es sich bei deinem __ Wels um den sog. "Europäischen Wels" oder um den amerikanischen Katzen- bzw. __ Zwergwels?


----------



## Christine (6. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Karpfen - was tun?*

Die Diskussion um Hadrons __ Waller hatten wir schon zu genüge, Ihr findet sie hier:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/23655
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/23628

Hier geht es um Karpfen. Also bitte zurück zum Thema.


----------



## petzecarp (10. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Karpfen - was tun?*

Hallo

Was hast du den für Karpfen?
gibt da ja einige Arten.
Zum Theme Futter gibt es da viele Möglichkeiten.
Wenn du sicher gehen willst, das das Futter nur von den Karpfen gefressen wird, solltest du auf sogenannte Pellets zurück greifen. Diese gibt es in verschiedenen größen und geschmackst richtungen. der Vorteil ist das Sie sehr hart sind und auch im Wasser ( je nach qualität) lange hart bleiben.
Wenn es was besonderes sein soll, dann nimm "Boilies".
Sind überwiegend runde Kugeln die in hunderten verschiedenen geschmacksrichtungen erhältlich sind.
Vorteil ist das sie einzelnt gefüttert werden können und im Gartenteich zu 99% nur von den Karpfen gefressen werden. Bei Karpfen von 35 cm ( Sind 2 Jahre alt) kannst du bedenkenlos Futter mit einer größe von 16mm verwenden.
Zu deiner Frage ob die Karpfen andere Fische fressen teilen sich die Meinungen.
Es stimmt auf jeden Fall das wenn andere Fische in der Laichzeit sind, bzw ablaichen das die Carps den laich wie ein Staubsauger aufsaugen.
Wenn wir nun von Spiegel,-Zeil,-Leder,-Wild,-__ Schuppenkarpfen reden kannst du ganz sicher sein das Sie deine anderen fische in ruhe lassen.
Bei Grasskarpfen ab ca 25pf sieht das etwas ander aus, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.
Hoffe das ich dir etwas helfen konnte.

Petzecarp


----------

